# Pompano 11/25/16



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Since I'm finally over the crud, I decided that I would go do a little pomp fishing this afternoon. I had too much going on this morning to go, but my afternoon was freed up. I went to the perdido key area in Florida. Started off with a big ol' bluefish, that I released. Sat there about an hour with no bites, then it started. Pomps ! Some nice ones too ! Three of them went 18" or better. I thought that I wasn't going to limit out for a bit, I seemed to be hung up on 5. With daylight starting to fade I decided to go ahead and take my beach fish picture. I put the fish back in the cooler and went to reel in my east rod to start packing up. Then my middle rod went down! #6 ! I'll have to get another picture tomorrow.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice ones. Someone's gonna have a great pomp dinner! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Way to go! We were in the exact same boat as you - work in the morning free in the afternoon. Fished Perdido Key from around 2pm until almost dark with nothing to show but two small whiting.


----------



## sbrettphill (Aug 21, 2016)

Grouper King-
Nice catch! I'm sorry about all of these questions. Did you use the fish bites or the shrimp today? I'm also curious what type of leader you use and how far up is your first hook from your pyramid. Is there anything special that attracts the pompano vs the whiting?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I used pink and chartreuse shrimp flavored fish bites today. I put a chartreuse on one hook and a pink one on the other hook. The chartreuse color caught 4 of the 6 pompano today. I tie my own leaders with 20lb. test fluorocarbon. I use 3/0 eagle claw circle hooks. Unlike my leaders for sandfleas or peeled shrimp, I don't add any bright corks as the fish bites supply their own flashy color. My bottom hook is probably about 9 inches from the lead. As far as whiting verses pompano that can be a little tricky. Generally I catch more pompano when I throw out as far as I can... while with the whiting I generally find them a little closer. I use 12' ugly sticks to help catapult it out as far as I can. I fish with 3 rods and will often stagger the distances until I find them. But most of the time it's the farthest out that wins. I hope this helps.


----------



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

Very good advice. I make my own pompano rigs as well. I have just been using mono. Do you think the fluro hides the line better?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Darn nice catch Russ, good eating too.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice, you should try throwing flies.


----------



## fishingrsx (Nov 13, 2014)

How do you normally cook em? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody. As far as how I cook them....sometimes I smoke them and make fish dip ,but most of the time I just fry them. 
Fluorocarbon vs. mono - on the days that they are being picky I think that it helps ,but then you'll see pictures of pompano hanging from the most jacked up tourist bridge leader imaginable. Lol But I still think that using the fluorocarbon helps.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

GROUPERKING, this is Scott from Emerald Coast Fishing Reports... I knew I recognized those beach pics!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey man , I wondered if any of y'all were on here.


----------

